# BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp



## owslex123 (12. September 2017)

*BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Moin Gemeinde,

ich spiele mir dem Gedanken von meinem Olymp auf die SL360 umzusteigen.
Die Verlustleistung ist ja beim SL um einiges besser und ich hätte endlich mehr Platz im Tower
und käme wieder an die RAM-Sätze.
Da der Rechner aus Platzgründen recht nah neben mir steht, bin ich froh um jede Geräuschreduzierung.

Frage, wie laut ist die SL? 
Auf dem Alpenföhn habe ich Wing Booster 2 Lüfter drauf, welch eschön leise sind.

Bei der SL 360 würde ich die Lüfter wohl gegen die Silent Wings 3 austauschen nur hab ich kein Gefühl wie laut die Pumpe ist.

==
System:
i7-6700K
Asus Ranger VIII
Palit 1070 Gamerock
in einem Silent Base 600 ohne Scheibe


----------



## BlackAcetal (12. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Bei einer Wasserkühlung würde ich lieber Lüfter mit einem höheren Luftdurchsatz nehmen statt der SilentWings3. Was erhoffst du dir denn von der SL? Bessere Temps? Oder mehr Silent? Bei letzterem wuerde ich zuerst den Airflow optimieren. Eine 1070 (generell Pascal) lässt sich sehr gut undervolten womit man nochmal die Temperaturen und vorallem den Verbrauch erheblich drücken kann. Hast du den 6700k übertaktet?


----------



## Tolotos66 (12. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Ich denke auch, das sowohl bei der Temperatur, als auch der Lautstärke, sich nicht sooo viel ändern wird. Der Olymp, ist gut eingestellt, schon sehr leise. Wegen vllt 5°C weniger,nochmal Geld ausgeben? Mal ehrlich, wie oft muß man denn an die RAM-Bänke? Evt. nach 1-2 Jahren, dann kann man auch die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und die WLP erneuern
Oder Hast Du Bastelwut? Dann aber mal ran an den Speck 
Gruß T.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Die Pumpe des Silent Loop ist schon sehr leise. Da hörst du nichts von.
Aber wieso den 360er?
Nimm den 280er. Der passt besser in die Case und hat eine nicht messbar schwächere Kühlleistung. Und die Pure Wings Lüfter kannst du super im Bios herunter regeln. So ist das Teil leise und leistungsstark.


----------



## Narbennarr (12. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Die maximale Kühlleistung wird kaum besser sein, vor allem weil deine CPU nicht verlötet ist. Du kannst lediglich etwas geringere RPM der Lüfter fahren für die gleiche Kühlleistung. Dafür hast du ein Pumpengeräusch, dass den RPM Vorteil vermutlich wieder zu Nichte macht 
Gerade im Idle ist dein System aber aktuell leiser als mit der SL. Die Pumpe wird, wenn der Rechner nah und auf Ohrehöhe steht, in jedem Fall hörbar sein


----------



## 0ssi (12. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*



owslex123 schrieb:


> Bei der SL 360 würde ich die Lüfter wohl gegen die Silent Wings 3 austauschen


Also 150€ für die AIO und 50€ für 3 andere Lüfter um was zu erreichen ?


----------



## owslex123 (12. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Nun in erster Linie ging es mir darum ein leiseres System zu haben welches noch leistungsfähiger ist.
Aber wenn der Unterschied so gering ist, werde ich wohl beim Olymp bleiben.
Vielen Dank für hilfe


----------



## Bariphone (20. September 2017)

*AW: BQ Silent Loop 360 vs Alpenföhn Olymp*

Leiser und Leistungsstärksten schaffst du dann nur mit einer Custom Wasserkühlung. Der Preis dafür ist allerdings bei entsprechender Konfiguration um mehr als das 10Fache höher als der Olymp. Der Olymp ist schon sehr gut und neben dem NH- D 15 mit der beste Luftkühler. Und solange Intels  TIM unter dem  Heatspreader ist bekommst du ehh kaum bessere Temperaturen.

Intel Core i7 6700K@ 4,5Ghz 1,23V | Gigabyte Aorus Z270 Gaming X 5 | MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK X @ 2Ghz @ 1V| Crucial Palliativ Sports 3000mhz 32GB| BeQuiet Straight Power 10 800W.


----------

